# Camera And Gtalk Issue



## cspiffy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am rooted running SkyRaider Zues 1.3 and I am having an issue with my Camera and GTalk. I know this was a known issue for 605.3, and I was still having this same issue on 605.5 so I tried a couple of ROMs all with the same result. I have flashed the Camera zip fix file and this only fixes the GTalk force close issue. My Camera now will open, but just sits on a blank screen until I hit the home button. Does anyone know if there are any software fixes for this? I am hoping this is not a hardware issue.


----------



## cspiffy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Post a logcat


----------



## cspiffy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 9, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 10, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 11, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 12, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 13, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 14, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 15, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 16, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 17, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 18, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 19, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DC is active : activeDC.active=2
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check all DC disconnected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAllDataDisconnected ret=false
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]isEnablePoll enablePoll=false
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check any DC connected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAnyConnected ret=true
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]setEnablePoll this.enablePoll=true
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=DATAOUT
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DA=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() notifyDA() now
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
V/Finsky (12297): [1] 1.onResponse: Logged 2 analytics events successfully.
D/skia (28022): purging 6K from font cache [1 entries]
D/dalvikvm(28022): GC_EXPLICIT freed 53K, 48% free 2842K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 62ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/amber/brightness string=0,len=1
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/amber/blink string=0,len=1
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/amber/off_timer string=0 0,len=3
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/green/brightness string=0,len=1
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/green/blink string=0,len=1
D/lights ( 1631): [LedInfo] write attr ok name=/sys/class/leds/green/off_timer string=0 0,len=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=DATAINANDOUT
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
V/HtcAppUsageStats( 1631): handleMessage msg=1
V/HtcAppUsageStats( 1631): (launch app, package): (aLogcat, org.jtb.alogcat)
V/alogcat (28868): created
D/ATRecorder(28868): com.htc.autotest.dlib.RecordEngine in loader [email protected]
D/alogcat (28868): canceling periodic saves
V/alogcat (28868): started
V/alogcat (28868): resumed
D/alogcat (28868): starting ...
I/ActivityManager( 1631): Displayed org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: +288ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_CONCURRENT freed 134K, 44% free 3187K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 5ms+6ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
E/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncRequestProducer.addLocalAssetsToProto: Asset og.android.tether version 31 is installed on phone but asset state UNINSTALLED. Uploading as-is.
E/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncRequestProducer.addLocalAssetsToProto: Asset com.google.android.youtube version 2106 not installed on phone but has asset state INSTALLED. (Phone has version 2304.) Uploading as UNINSTALLED.
D/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncService.getAccountsToSync: Checking account to sync; Syncing 36 packages (42 versions) and skipped 202 system packages.
E/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncRequestProducer.addLocalAssetsToProto: Asset og.android.tether version 31 is installed on phone but asset state UNINSTALLED. Uploading as-is.
E/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncRequestProducer.addLocalAssetsToProto: Asset com.google.android.youtube version 2106 not installed on phone but has asset state INSTALLED. (Phone has version 2304.) Uploading as UNINSTALLED.
D/dalvikvm(12297): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1690K, 41% free 7249K/12231K, external 4376K/5415K, paused 2ms+4ms
D/Finsky (12297): [1] ContentSyncService.attemptContentSync: Syncing account to sync; Syncing 36 packages (42 versions) and skipped 202 system packages.
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_CONCURRENT freed 346K, 45% free 3280K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=DATAINANDOUT
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 244K, 47% free 3207K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 30ms
D/Finsky (12297): [1] 1.onResponse: Phonesky checkin succeeded for account
D/Finsky (12297): [1] 1.attemptNextSync: Done checking in.
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 8K, 47% free 3200K/5959K, external 585K/620K, paused 47ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed <1K, 47% free 3202K/5959K, external 821K/853K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 47% free 3206K/5959K, external 948K/1018K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 47% free 3204K/5959K, external 1211K/1213K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 47% free 3208K/5959K, external 1106K/1145K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3207K/5959K, external 997K/1033K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3205K/5959K, external 1177K/1187K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 47% free 3207K/5959K, external 1001K/1037K, paused 35ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 22K, 47% free 3205K/5959K, external 1038K/1074K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 47% free 3203K/5959K, external 1020K/1059K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 24K, 47% free 3207K/5959K, external 1035K/1100K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3206K/5959K, external 1110K/1142K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 47% free 3209K/5959K, external 1068K/1108K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3208K/5959K, external 1095K/1100K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 47% free 3208K/5959K, external 1061K/1100K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3207K/5959K, external 1121K/1175K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 47% free 3211K/5959K, external 1185K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3209K/5959K, external 1080K/1149K, paused 27ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=DATAINANDOUT
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 20K, 47% free 3210K/5959K, external 1143K/1160K, paused 30ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 47% free 3211K/5959K, external 1162K/1217K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 47% free 3209K/5959K, external 1211K/1243K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 47% free 3212K/5959K, external 1170K/1175K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 47% free 3214K/5959K, external 1136K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3213K/5959K, external 1162K/1175K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 47% free 3215K/5959K, external 1113K/1134K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3214K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 47% free 3217K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 47% free 3216K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 47% free 3214K/5959K, external 1181K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 47% free 3218K/5959K, external 1057K/1093K, paused 35ms
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): [handleMessage] message :7
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 47% free 3215K/5959K, external 1057K/1078K, paused 29ms
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): [handleMessage] UPDATE_LOCATION
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): handleUpdateLocation
D/lib_locapi( 1631): loc_eng_inject_location, accuracy = 2823.0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3220K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 31ms
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - mLocationListener: onLocationChanged() location = Location[mProvider=network,mTime=1322665364143,mInfo=-576.5172532333250.237197,mAccuracy=2823.0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3221K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 31ms
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - handleMessage() incoming message, [URL=what:1]what:1[/URL]
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - mLocationListener: onLocationChanged() location = Location[mProvider=network,mTime=1322665364143,mInfo=-576.5172532333250.237197,mAccuracy=2823.0
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - handleMessage() within range
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3219K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3222K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3220K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3223K/5959K, external 1057K/1112K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3220K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 41ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1106K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1155K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1128K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1237K/1243K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1136K/1209K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 43K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1128K/1175K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1237K/1243K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1113K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3222K/5959K, external 1222K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 44K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1031K/1093K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1106K/1160K, paused 37ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1173K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 54K, 46% free 3229K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3229K/5959K, external 1113K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1098K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 27K, 46% free 3227K/5959K, external 1110K/1160K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 18K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1110K/1142K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1158K/1183K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 9K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1173K/1183K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 19K, 46% free 3225K/5959K, external 1023K/1123K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1151K/1183K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3224K/5959K, external 1065K/1115K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1080K/1123K, paused 37ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3226K/5959K, external 1102K/1134K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3228K/5959K, external 993K/1040K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3227K/5959K, external 1132K/1175K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3230K/5959K, external 1020K/1052K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3228K/5959K, external 1057K/1134K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3229K/5959K, external 1016K/1052K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3231K/5959K, external 1065K/1153K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3230K/5959K, external 1068K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3230K/5959K, external 997K/1070K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3234K/5959K, external 982K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3232K/5959K, external 1068K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 43K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1140K/1172K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 42K, 46% free 3234K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1185K/1254K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1158K/1179K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 43K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1016K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1166K/1220K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1275K/1329K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1275K/1295K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 38ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1158K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1177K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 933K/1037K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1001K/1070K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3234K/5959K, external 1117K/1179K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1110K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1200K/1280K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1188K/1220K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1053K/1123K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1200K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1042K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 14K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1005K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3231K/5959K, external 1053K/1059K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 12K, 46% free 3231K/5959K, external 1008K/1025K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3231K/5959K, external 1147K/1149K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 14K, 46% free 3232K/5959K, external 1140K/1164K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 24K, 46% free 3234K/5959K, external 1132K/1164K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3233K/5959K, external 1083K/1123K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1110K/1115K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1087K/1100K, paused 28ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1023K/1093K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1057K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1140K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 1188K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1087K/1134K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1162K/1168K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1237K/1277K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1230K/1277K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1181K/1243K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1166K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1166K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1050K/1119K, paused 30ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1057K/1112K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1057K/1119K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=0,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1106K/1112K, paused 31ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1173K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1080K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1046K/1085K, paused 36ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 22K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1031K/1059K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 986K/1052K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 23K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1080K/1100K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 978K/1018K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 21K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 971K/984K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 20K, 46% free 3237K/5959K, external 1020K/1059K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3235K/5959K, external 937K/984K, paused 26ms
D/RemoveMe( 1826): in MMDCT, got EVENT_3GIND
D/RemoveMe( 1826): update 3gind=1 old3gind=2
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 0, active: 1, type: IP, apn: vzwinternet, address: 10.191.53.19 }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 1, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 2, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 3, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 4, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 5, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 6, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 7, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 8, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 9, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 10, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 11, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 12, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 13, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 14, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 15, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 16, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 17, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 18, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 19, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DC is active : activeDC.active=1
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check all DC disconnected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAllDataDisconnected ret=false
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]setEnablePoll this.enablePoll=false
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DA=DORMANT
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() notifyDA() now
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1027K/1059K, paused 35ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 43K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1001K/1033K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 7K, 46% free 3236K/5959K, external 1068K/1074K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 22K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1110K/1142K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 16K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1185K/1217K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 19K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1185K/1217K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 46% free 3238K/5959K, external 1110K/1142K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 24K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1158K/1217K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 28K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1110K/1142K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 1136K/1209K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1027K/1082K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 945K/1115K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3242K/5959K, external 1106K/1183K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1218K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 948K/984K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 982K/1067K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1110K/1145K, paused 34ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 28K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 1110K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 1076K/1247K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3242K/5959K, external 1293K/1348K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3239K/5959K, external 1196K/1355K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed <1K, 46% free 3240K/5959K, external 1158K/1232K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 62K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 1098K/1119K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3242K/5959K, external 1170K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 25K, 46% free 3242K/5959K, external 1143K/1175K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1087K/1142K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1128K/1134K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 45K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1098K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1098K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1091K/1119K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3241K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1113K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3242K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1155K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1166K/1168K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1192K/1262K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1147K/1213K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1038K/1093K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1065K/1093K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3243K/5959K, external 1188K/1194K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1098K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1222K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1215K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1263K/1269K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1297K/1344K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1166K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3244K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1147K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1113K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1188K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1155K/1202K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1121K/1160K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1046K/1093K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1023K/1093K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1031K/1044K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1140K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1200K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3245K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1065K/1112K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3246K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3247K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1072K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1140K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1125K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1050K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1050K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
I/HtcLockScreen3.0( 1631): LSState: handleBatteryUpdate
D/DATA ( 1826): tryEnableSuperPowerSaving: true, isPowerSavingOn: false, isMobileDataOn: true, isScreenOn: true, mIsCharging: false
D/HtcCdmaPhoneApp( 1826): level 86 scale 100
D/BatteryService( 1631): SendIntentforPowersaver
D/BatteryService( 1631): Current powersaver status == NORMAL_STATUS
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 60ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1181K/1235K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1181K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1248K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3248K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1050K/1078K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1057K/1112K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1050K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3249K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3251K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1147K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3250K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 27ms
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - mHandler: cancel location update
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - changes count: 2
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 30ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 31ms
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): [handleMessage] message :7
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1121K/1160K, paused 32ms
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): [handleMessage] UPDATE_LOCATION
D/GpsLocationProvider( 1631): handleUpdateLocation
D/lib_locapi( 1631): loc_eng_inject_location, accuracy = 2823.0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 30ms
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - mLocationListener: onLocationChanged() location = Location[mProvider=network,mTime=1322665379115,mInfo=-576.5172532333250.237197,mAccuracy=2823.0
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - handleMessage() incoming message, [URL=what:1]what:1[/URL]
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - mLocationListener: onLocationChanged() location = Location[mProvider=network,mTime=1322665379115,mInfo=-576.5172532333250.237197,mAccuracy=2823.0
D/AutoSetting( 1946): service - handleMessage() within range
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3252K/5959K, external 1132K/1202K, paused 31ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 35ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1262K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1140K/1194K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1098K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/RemoveMe( 1826): in MMDCT, got EVENT_3GIND
D/RemoveMe( 1826): update 3gind=2 old3gind=1
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 0, active: 2, type: IP, apn: vzwinternet, address: 10.191.53.19 }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 1, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 2, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 3, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 4, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 5, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 6, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 7, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 8, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 9, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 10, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 11, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 12, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 13, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 14, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 15, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 16, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 17, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 18, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 19, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DC is active : activeDC.active=2
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check all DC disconnected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAllDataDisconnected ret=false
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]isEnablePoll enablePoll=false
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check any DC connected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAnyConnected ret=true
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]setEnablePoll this.enablePoll=true
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=DATAOUT
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DA=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() notifyDA() now
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
I/HtcLockScreen3.0( 1631): UnlockArc: UpdateTimeUI
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 55K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 54ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 41K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics mIsScreenOn newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3254K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 36ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 25ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3253K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1016K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1023K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1207K/1262K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1098K/1119K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 38ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 35ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1248K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1125K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1057K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3255K/5959K, external 1057K/1078K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 982K/1010K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1057K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 948K/1010K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1106K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1173K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1140K/1228K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1173K/1194K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1065K/1194K, paused 32ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 982K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1117K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1218K/1247K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1023K/1145K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 975K/1037K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1083K/1145K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1200K/1254K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1132K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1173K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1173K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1065K/1119K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1132K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 38K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1140K/1194K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1106K/1160K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1256K/1303K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1181K/1235K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1140K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1140K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1023K/1044K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1065K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3256K/5959K, external 1023K/1078K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 25K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1106K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3257K/5959K, external 1121K/1187K, paused 26ms
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=1
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=2
E/TrafficStats( 1631): [QCTMM]tryAll index=3
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM] DataNetStatistics sent == 0 && received == 0 newActivity=NONE
D/DATA ( 1826): sentSinceLastRecv=1,watchdogTrigger=10,maxindex=0
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 27K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1095K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 25K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1136K/1209K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 24K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1102K/1175K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 26K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1110K/1175K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 25K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1102K/1149K, paused 26ms
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 0, active: 1, type: IP, apn: vzwinternet, address: 10.191.53.19 }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 1, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 2, active: 0, type: , apn: , address: }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 3, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 4, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 5, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 6, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 7, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 8, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 9, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 10, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 11, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 12, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 13, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 14, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 15, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 16, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 17, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 18, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged dcs=DataCallState: { cid: 19, active: 0, type: null, apn: null, address: null }
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DC is active : activeDC.active=1
D/DATA ( 1826): ======= check all DC disconnected =======
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-0: state=DcActiveState if=rmnet_sdio0 ip=10.191.53.19 ipv=IPV4
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-1: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-2: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-3: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-4: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-5: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-6: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): DC-7: state=DcInactiveState if=null ip=null ipv=null
D/DATA ( 1826): ifAllDataDisconnected ret=false
D/DATA ( 1826): [QCTMM]setEnablePoll this.enablePoll=false
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() DA=DORMANT
D/DATA ( 1826): onDCLChanged() notifyDA() now
D/DATA ( 1826): [PhoneNotifier] notifyDataActivityLTE
D/RemoveMe( 1826): in MMDCT, got EVENT_3GIND
D/RemoveMe( 1826): update 3gind=1 old3gind=2
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 27K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1102K/1175K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 47K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1072K/1142K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 7K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1091K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3258K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3259K/5959K, external 1147K/1153K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1200K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1147K/1217K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1230K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1121K/1168K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1121K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1215K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1241K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1200K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1248K/1262K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1132K/1187K, paused 38ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3260K/5959K, external 1222K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1155K/1202K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1113K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1155K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1230K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1188K/1250K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1181K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3262K/5959K, external 1215K/1235K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1173K/1235K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1091K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1057K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1072K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1132K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3261K/5959K, external 1106K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1188K/1250K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1121K/1183K, paused 25ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1080K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1181K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1140K/1202K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1091K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1098K/1153K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1125K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3263K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1256K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1166K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1065K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3264K/5959K, external 1147K/1153K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3265K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1222K/1269K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1230K/1235K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1113K/1127K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1140K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1207K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3266K/5959K, external 1222K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1173K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1147K/1187K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1147K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1113K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1005K/1052K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1023K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 963K/1010K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1046K/1085K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1188K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1113K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1147K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1215K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1173K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 36K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1166K/1228K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1091K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1140K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1050K/1112K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 30K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1057K/1112K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 46% free 3267K/5959K, external 1140K/1153K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 29K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1125K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/skia (28036): purging 6K from font cache [1 entries]
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1140K/1187K, paused 31ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1072K/1119K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 36ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3268K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 32K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3270K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1147K/1202K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1222K/1235K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3269K/5959K, external 1230K/1235K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28036): GC_EXPLICIT freed 179K, 47% free 2937K/5447K, external 0K/0K, paused 558ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 31K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1188K/1235K, paused 28ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1155K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 33K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1113K/1168K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1147K/1160K, paused 27ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 34K, 46% free 3272K/5959K, external 1140K/1160K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 46% free 3271K/5959K, external 1132K/1194K, paused 26ms
W/KeyCharacterMap(28868): Can't open keycharmap file
W/KeyCharacterMap(28868): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/atmel-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65538.devname='atmel-touchscreen'
I/KeyCharacterMap(28868): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 45K, 46% free 3277K/5959K, external 1200K/1228K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 39K, 46% free 3276K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 48K, 45% free 3308K/5959K, external 1200K/1262K, paused 26ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 40K, 45% free 3306K/5959K, external 525K/587K, paused 35ms
D/dalvikvm(28868): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 3K, 45% free 3304K/5959K, external 825K/887K, paused 35ms


----------



## cspiffy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump


----------

